# Stockage film dans apple tv4



## Belfeghur (9 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour
j'ai une apple TV4 et j'aimerai y stocker qq films.
Est ce possible?
Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Janvier 2017)

Belfeghur a dit:


> Bonjour
> j'ai une apple TV4 et j'aimerai y stocker qq films.
> Est ce possible?
> Merci



En utilisant "Infuse" c'est certainement gérable:
http://www.igen.fr/app-store/2015/11/apercu-dinfuse-le-premier-media-center-natif-sur-apple-tv-93847


----------



## zouzou80 (9 Janvier 2017)

On ne stocke pas de films sur l'Apple TV4
Si tu utilises Infuse sur AppleTv il te proposera de te connecter :
- soit à un mac/ordi de ton réseau
- soit à un disque de ton réseau
Infuse permet de se connecter à une  source de ton réseau, il te faut donc stocker tes films sur un ordi ou disque dur partage


----------



## ibabar (23 Janvier 2017)

zouzou80 a dit:


> On ne stocke pas de films sur l'Apple TV4


Faux!
Certes on ne les stocke pas directement via un "Finder" mais au sein de l'app elle-même (comme sur iOS). C'est par exemple tout à fait possible via VLC.
Mais perso je trouve ça trèèèèèès long à transférer et je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt (déjà le disque dur de l'Apple est très limité, et ça ne me gêne pas d'utiliser mon MacBook en serveur pour lire des vidéos).


----------



## artus56 (12 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour , hyper pointus vous l'êtes assurément . Donc m'aider vous allez..;

je cherche ma box Sfr Plus et son media center (ou un autre disque dur connecté en usb arrière de la box au minimum) sur le Finder de mon mac book  depuis un bail et ne la vois pas. 
J'ai vu (un jour)une icône de vieux moniteur... qui a disparue,  mais pas le stockage  ..

Mon souhait est simple me servir de ma box en wifi pour accéder à certains fichiers ou  balancer des films ou photos depuis mon macB vers le stockage media center de cette box sfr...

mais peut être que Apple à tout bloqué ??....??

merci









						Alain JEANNÈS artiste peintre , Larmor-Plage,
					

Ce blog propose des toiles qui , pour certaines ont trouvé acquéreurs ... D'autres attendent amateurs, parfois en expo ou en galeries dans un lieu précisé sur ce blog . Vous pouvez me contacter pour connaître les lieux et dates d'expo. alainj56@sfr.fr



					alainjannes.canalblog.com


----------



## ibabar (13 Décembre 2019)

artus56 a dit:


> sur le Finder de mon mac book


Mais quel rapport avec l'Apple TV 4 !???



artus56 a dit:


> je cherche ma box Sfr Plus et son media center (ou un autre disque dur connecté en usb arrière de la box au minimum)


Je ne connais pas la box SFR Plus, mais ayant un modem-routeur livré par SFR pour la connection internet par câble (FTTA, aussi appelée "fausse fibre"), j'ai moi-même essayé de brancher un disque dur USB pour le voir sur mon Mac: sans succès malgré plusieurs manip.
Dans mon cas je pense que c'est tout simplement le formatage de mon disque dur externe qui n'est pas compatible (mais je n'ai pas envie de le reformuler en FAT32). Je précise que je n'ai pas de média-center ou de TV: j'ai une offre pour internet seul (et peut-être le téléphone fixe mais rien n'est branché je n'en ai pas l'usage).

Si ça peut t'aider: il faut farfouiller dans les configurations de la box, ce cela se fait en entrant une adresse IP dans Safari pour accéder à cette box. Normalement l'adresse est indiquée sur la box même (il faudra bien sûr un login/ mot de passe, souvent tes identifiants).


----------



## artus56 (13 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse. Oui rien a voir avec apple TV si ce n'est que qu'on ne peut pas stocker sur Atv et donc je cherche un moyen...
En mode admin sur ma box je vois mon HD ou mal clé qui y sont branchés . Je vois aussi mon décodeur et je pensais les trouver sur mon finder avec l'adresse IP de ma box...et faire glisser des fichiers.. 
Je n'y connais rien en partage de fichiers .. il faut peut être un truc que je ne soupçonne pas..
Pas grave !
Surtout :
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 joyeuses fêtes à tous depuis la côte bretonne !


----------



## ibabar (15 Décembre 2019)

artus56 a dit:


> En mode admin sur ma box je vois mon HD ou mal clé qui y sont branchés ses fêtes à tous depuis la côte bretonne !


J'ai eu moi aussi la même chose, c'est agaçant de voir le disque dur sans pouvoir y accéder. De mon côté la seule piste non exploitée était le formatage en FAT32, mais j'étais farfouiller sur les fora et beaucoup d'utilisateurs semblaient bloqués.

La piste la plus simple est peut-être d'acheter un routeur, voire un NAS carrément.
C'est finalement ce que j'avais avec une Time Capsule sur laquelle était branché mon disque dur externe (le disque dur interne était très lent) et la box (en mode pont) mais elle a rendu l'âme.

Depuis la solution la plus simple (et presque gratuite) était d'installer Air Video HD sur le Mac et sur l'Apple TV: je stream donc des films très facilement depuis la télécommande de l'Apple TV.
Les seules contraintes pour moi sont d'une part de devoir laisser le capot de mon MacBook ouvert (ça prend la poussière) et d'autre part de jongler avec la faible capacité (256Go du SSD interne alors que j'ai un plus gros disque dur externe sur lequel sont stockés tous mes films).
Mais bon, ça fait le job, simplement.


----------



## artus56 (15 Décembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> J'ai eu moi aussi la même chose, c'est agaçant de voir le disque dur sans pouvoir y accéder. De mon côté la seule piste non exploitée était le formatage en FAT32, mais j'étais farfouiller sur les fora et beaucoup d'utilisateurs semblaient bloqués.
> 
> La piste la plus simple est peut-être d'acheter un routeur, voire un NAS carrément.
> C'est finalement ce que j'avais avec une Time Capsule sur laquelle était branché mon disque dur externe (le disque dur interne était très lent) et la box (en mode pont) mais elle a rendu l'âme.
> ...





artus56 a dit:


> Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse. Oui rien a voir avec apple TV si ce n'est que qu'on ne peut pas stocker sur Atv et donc je cherche un moyen...
> En mode admin sur ma box je vois mon HD ou mal clé qui y sont branchés . Je vois aussi mon décodeur et je pensais les trouver sur mon finder avec l'adresse IP de ma box...et faire glisser des fichiers..
> Je n'y connais rien en partage de fichiers .. il faut peut être un truc que je ne soupçonne pas..
> Pas grave !
> ...





ibabar a dit:


> J'ai eu moi aussi la même chose, c'est agaçant de voir le disque dur sans pouvoir y accéder. De mon côté la seule piste non exploitée était le formatage en FAT32, mais j'étais farfouiller sur les fora et beaucoup d'utilisateurs semblaient bloqués.
> 
> La piste la plus simple est peut-être d'acheter un routeur, voire un NAS carrément.
> C'est finalement ce que j'avais avec une Time Capsule sur laquelle était branché mon disque dur externe (le disque dur interne était très lent) et la box (en mode pont) mais elle a rendu l'âme.
> ...



Bonsoir et merci pour ces précisions. Oui je pense que je vais me diriger vers un NAS à condition que ma box soit compatible.
Peut être me renseigner chez sfr ou autre pour une super box avec stockage (4K)
Je n'ai pas envie de laisser le capot ouvert non plus.
Ca me semble bien compliqué...
De plus le disque dur du media center sfr n'est pas compatible si je le formate Mac:  marche plus...si je connecte un autre DD il ne lit pas les films....etc etc bon merci et joyeuses fêtes ...
Artus


----------



## Bob dArvey (15 Janvier 2020)

artus56 a dit:


> Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse. Oui rien a voir avec apple TV si ce n'est que qu'on ne peut pas stocker sur Atv et donc je cherche un moyen...
> En mode admin sur ma box je vois mon HD ou mal clé qui y sont branchés . Je vois aussi mon décodeur et je pensais les trouver sur mon finder avec l'adresse IP de ma box...et faire glisser des fichiers..
> Je n'y connais rien en partage de fichiers .. il faut peut être un truc que je ne soupçonne pas..
> Pas grave !
> ...


Perso, la solution la plus simple a été de formater une clé USB ou un HD en NTFS (ou FAT32 si les fichiers font moins de 4Go, je crois), de la/le brancher à ma box/routeur. On peut ensuite la/le monter sur le Mac en SMB ("Command" + "k", et ensuite une adresse genre smb://192.168.1.1/usb). On y gère par ce biais les fichiers média désirés (ajouts, suppressions). Puis, sur un bidule iOS (iPhone, iPad, ATV) on les regarde via VLC (onglet "réseau"). Et voilou.


----------

